# Most Ridiculous Fach-ing of Pop Singers



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

what are some statements about the fach of particular pop singers you found particularly absurd?

ex: 
- T-Payne is a "heldentenor"
- Britney Spears is a "contralto"
- Rick Astley is a "bass-baritone" 

....and this is when they aren't making up their own like "dramatic coloratura contralto" :lol:


----------



## Baritenor (Dec 13, 2015)

Have you read the 'theory' behind why some people think Britney is a contralto?


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Baritenor said:


> Have you read the 'theory' behind why some people think Britney is a contralto?


basically, it's just like "she can go really low!!!"


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

1. People don't know anything. 2. They want to sound as if they do. 3. What else is new?


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Woodduck said:


> 1. People don't know anything. 2. They want to sound as if they do. 3. What else is new?


It's the American way, Woodie. This is precisely why there is often such a marked discrepancy between someone's resume and their actual skillset/experience.

:lol:


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> what are some statements about the fach of particular pop singers you found particularly absurd?
> 
> ex:
> - T-Payne is a "heldentenor"
> ...


You also have to remember that one can do a lot of things with a mike. Pattie Labelle once had her mike go out at an outdoor concert and she kept on singing and people could hear her real well. I am going to go out on a limb and say very few pop singers could do that. I am going to guess perhaps Linda Ronstadt and Dionne Warwick could or maybe Garland. Streisand has a great set of pipes, but they say it is a small voice unmiked. Definitely Dimash could be heard without a mike as he has a degree in classical singing.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> You also have to remember that one can do a lot of things with a mike. Pattie Labelle once had her mike go out at an outdoor concert and she kept on singing and people could hear her real well. I am going to go out on a limb and say very few pop singers could do that. I am going to guess perhaps Linda Ronstadt and Dionne Warwick could or maybe Garland. Streisand has a great set of pipes, but they say it is a small voice unmiked.


imo, a small voice tends to indicate singing music that is too low. a well-produced voice of any fach should have body and overtones that carry the sound far out into the audience (see lyric coloraturas like Elvira de Hidalgo or Luisa Tetrazzini)


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> imo, a small voice tends to indicate singing music that is too low. a well-produced voice of any fach should have body and overtones that carry the sound far out into the audience (see lyric coloraturas like Elvira de Hidalgo or Luisa Tetrazzini)


I agree, but very few popular singers are trained in vocal projection. Ponselle started off in popular music but vaudeville was before microphones. She had to have had the technique to fill a theater with sound for the pop music of the day. A mic can make a small voice have lots of overtones that aren't there naturally.
I wouldn't trust what I heard at a Three Tenors Concert as they were miked, which was fine for their audience that was used to pop performances.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Jon Lajoie is a castrato


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

hammeredklavier said:


> Jon Lajoie is a castrato


If he really were he would be 6'5" with no adam's apple and a huge chest LOL


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> If he really were he would be 6'5" with no adam's apple and a huge chest LOL


Good job I haven't started my coffee yet!

N.


----------

